# Mobility Work for Powerlifting - How much, when, should you?



## PillarofBalance (Nov 8, 2015)

When to supple, when not to supple and how much should I supple?

Mobility is all the rage. Has been for a while now.  Why is that though? You don’t hear Ed Coan talk about his mobility work he did prior to training do you? No, you don’t. Does that mean it’s all hipster crap? Maybe a little bit yeah.  In this article, I’ll discuss the virtues and also the downsides of mobility for powerlifting; and, I’ll talk about when it is and is not appropriate and what actually constitutes “mobility work.” 

Let’s start off with clarifying what mobility actually is and is not.

Mobility is not stretching your hamstrings. It is not doing a doorway stretch on the pec.  It is not a dynamic warm up. It’s not massage.

Mobility is restoration of normal ranges of motion to the joints.  Mobility is pain relief in the joints when an assessment shows a breakdown in movement due to short or “glued” tissues.  Mobility is active release therapy.  Mobility is targeted towards a breakdown in movement. Mobility is smashing, tempering and diffusing tissues. Mobility is adjustment and re-seating of joints to their appropriate place in the joint capsule. Mobility is injury prevention. Mobility work is done, typically prior to training and is brief – minutes at most but sometimes less if a trained or knowledgeable individual is working with you.  
Glued, smashing, tempering and adjusting joints… What on earth does that mean? Well more on the how to later in this article.  Next let’s talk about when.

I mentioned that stretching is not mobility. Some camps deter people from static stretches and others say they are fine and should be done. Honestly there is evidence on both sides.  In a recent study, experienced female athletes were tested on hamstring/quad strength ratios when static stretching was used and no negative effect was noted (Sekir, 2015).  Other studies show reductions (significant) in force for 120 minutes after static stretching (Power 2004).  For anyone I coach, I recommend that static stretches not be performed prior to training, but be done at separate times at home to maintain ranges of motion and comfort for quality of life. This is due to the majority of evidence on stretching being against as well as an abundance of caution.

Actual mobility work, often the type I will urge individuals to do, or guide when asked can be done prior to training as the static stretch portions of it are generally very limited and when performed are necessary to protect a joint.  Additionally they are often performed with distraction, or with a muscle pinned with something like floss so normal muscle lengths at stretch are actually never exceeded. 
So for example, we would use a static stretch for a client missing external rotation of the shoulders, prior to benching in order to prevent a pec tear or damage to the rotators. Or even to allow them to bench to their full potential by getting them into a proper mechanical position.  

Mobility work is in my opinion safe and/or necessary at times just prior to training. Even if some loss of force were to occur due to a brief static stretch, that is likely less than the loss of force that will occur when you tear your supraspinatus and can’t bench anything at all for 6 weeks. 

If you’re noticing that you’re having movement patterns that don’t look right or you have pain in some area and thinking that maybe some mobility work will solve your problems, look no further than youtube right? No. Here is why. Search mobility on youtube and most likely you’ll come across Dr. Kelly Starrett.  Please don’t think I have any negative feelings or disrespect this man in any way, because nothing could be further from the truth. I have learned volumes from this man. He puts out a ton of information in his mobilitywod videos that you actually can use. However the problem with a powerlifter using his methods in some cases is that he works to get his athletes (crossfitters and Oly Lifters) into positions that no powerlifter should attempt to get into.  You can’t always get an understanding of how many degrees of rotation externally should your shoulder actually have when your goal isn’t to snatch from watching his videos. You are building yourself to bench.  You may actually want some tightness as that will aid you in a grind and actually protect you from injury.  Some of his techniques however are fantastic. But his philosophy above all is one I have adopted myself – that is, humans have evolved over millions of years into the anatomically modern human. To think that we are unable to care for ourselves and must always seek out western medical advice when in pain is ludicrous. The body can heal itself, and you can repair and restore yourself in 99% of situations that you’ll face in the gym.  

Consider this – how many of you have gone to see an MD when you’re in pain and its gym related. Now how many of you were told something like “take 2 weeks off and swallow ibuprofen.” Two weeks off isn’t an option Doc!  I could talk about the negatives of our healthcare system and how Doctors don’t spend time talking to patients nor are they trained in biomechanics. But well, that’s what you have me for – this is what a kinesiologist does. We study human movement. 

As I mentioned his techniques and methods are sound and work wonders.  While trying to include all of them for every possible issue is not possible, I will cover some of the major methods that Strength First uses with its clients on a routine basis. 

Flossing – This ain’t just for dental hygiene anymore!  Floss is not a new invention but has actually been around for decades. Jump Stretch years ago sold compression bands that were used for what we now refer to as flossing.  Floss is a strong elastic band, usually about 2 to 3 inches wide and comes in various lengths, but several feet are needed.  The band is used in two ways. 
Use number one is to simply wrap a muscle at or preferably below (below meaning closer to the insertion rather than origin of the muscle) an adhesion or knot to pin the tissue in place and restrict its movement.  At this point, you then apply a very moderate stretch to the muscle from its origin. Pinning this muscle just below that knot and applying a moderate stretch actually puts a tremendous amount of strain on the muscle itself.  However, most importantly it by tacking down the surrounding tissues and stretching you are performing a type of active release therapy on yourself. This actually causes the tissues that normally should be sliding over one another but have become glued together (the knot) to literally tear themselves free. The scar tissue rips (this is not painful and you often won’t even feel it) and now normal motion is restored and pain is relieved. 

Use number two is a combination of factors that equal something amazing. In this case, a joint with pain or inflammation surrounding it is tightly wrapped with tissues supporting the joint wrapped along with it. Usually just a few inches up and down of the joint is needed.  When the joint is wrapped as such, the compression creates what we refer to as “gapping.” This gapping of the joint is pretty much what it sounds like – space is created between bones.  Additionally the wrap itself is not a tourniquet as not all blood flow is cut off.  Capillary blood flow is cut off for sure.  This is what is known as ischemic compression. The cut off is intentional and restoration of it is part of the therapy. When the floss is removed, you will experience a very quick influx of fresh blood and along with it all the ingredients you need to heal the inflamed and damaged tissues. While the blood brings in all that fantastic stuff to heal, all of the waste and cellular debris from the healing process is too large to be removed from the area by the blood stream. Instead it leaves through the lymphatic system. So, while the joint is wrapped you will take it through its normal motions.  This part can be uncomfortable as the floss can pinch and bite into your skin. However this traction of the skin is important. This is how the floss is restoring the sliding surfaces, similar to how it does in use number one. But it also “wrings out” the tissues of the accumulated fluids and garbage that have been collecting due to your decreased use of the painful joint. Anyone who has sprained their ankle knows that it hurts like hell to move it. So you don’t. And then fluid accumulates and the swelling itself causes pain.  Simply compressing with a band like this will actually relieve that pain by squeezing the fluid out of the joint capsule.  Now that all the fluid is gone, the sliding surfaces are restored and the floss is removed, the gapping forces are gone and the joint is able to re-seat itself in the proper position.  

Smashing – Smashing also known as tempering or tissue diffusion is meant for tissues that are, let’s say non-compliant. They are just hard, stiff, immobile, not flexible, and overly tight and are preventing you from positioning yourself correctly for a lift or movement.  In these cases you can quite literally crush to the muscle to some degree.  This accomplishes some ischemic compression as the floss does. It also will restore sliding surfaces by brute force.  And while doing some types of smashing you can incorporate movement of a joint for active release.  Some examples of smashing can include sitting on the floor with a lacrosse ball in the upper outer glute musculature.  You find that tender spot and there is your problem area. You can just sit there for a minute or two and as the pain lessens apply more and more pressure.  As I said, joint movements can be added. Try flexing at the knee and then extended a few times.  This will speed up the process of smashing.  Other methods of smashing are rolling over muscle groups with metal objects – pipes, barbells – whatever you have laying around that is hard and heavy.  Donnie Thompson created his own line of varying weighted and sized rolled steel for this purpose. The x-wife for example is a 130 pound rolled steel that he simply runs up and down the entire posterior chain.  I have heard those who have experienced his method of body tempering describe 5 minutes of this work equaling 50 minutes of deep tissue massage.  This is a fantastic method prior to training for joints that are short of extension.

Distraction – Distraction is a method of seating or manipulating a joint for one of two purposes. In one case if a muscle is so tight or joint is so painful that any sort of a stretch is agonizing or throws up red flags such as sharp stabbing pains or grinding feelings in the joint capsule – distraction can help you move the bones, align the joints differently and gain access to the soft tissues around it for loosening and relief.  I have referenced this method before in another article I wrote on “hip impingement.” A very common description from people I hear is relative to pain in the anterior compartment of the hip and for whatever reason each individual always describes it as an impingement. This is because they feel their range of motion is clearly being restricted to such a degree that the couch stretch you would normally use to relieve this is not possible without stabbing pains.  By using a distraction you can move the femur into the back of the joint where it belongs and perform the stretch.  The distractions are accomplished by using a band with appropriate resistance for the task, anchoring the band to something immobile and at the appropriate height and then looping over a bone or tissue surrounding a problem joint.  Direction of pull, how much tension and the position to be in are not something I can provide generic advice on however. If you have specific issues you can always ask for specific advice from me. I’m happy to help.  

Contract/Relax – Contract and relax is a way to use your body’s own stretch reflex to aid in the stretching of a muscle.  Doing this to a joint served by a muscle that is possible torn or a muscle that has torn recently – say within the last 8 to 10 weeks or so would be ill advised.  In this method, you stretch a tight muscle for a minute, then in that stretched position you apply as much contractile force as possible for a couple seconds and then relax and apply more stretch.  You can very quickly gain large amounts of range doing this.  An example would be a tight pec. You stand in the doorway and holding your arm like an L place the forearm on the door frame.  Stepping through the doorway to provide a stretch to the pec and holding it there for one minute.  Then after one minute, you try and shove your forearm through the door frame by performing a pec contraction (pec fly).  Then release and step further through the doorway.  This can also be used in conjunction with smashing. In the example I used for smashing where you are sitting on a lacrosse ball, after a minute of applying pressure, you contract the glute as hard as possible and then relax and apply additional pressure to the ball.  Repeat this two or three times and you should be plenty loose.

That is a decent enough summary on the methods and can help you start researching them further on your own to determine what would work best for you.  

Lastly, I want to address the naysayers. There are people out there who have an opinion that all this mobility work is nonsense and in fact is counterintuitive to powerlifting where total body tightness is key.  They haven’t explained their rationale fully but I wouldn’t want to assume that they think we are supposed to suffer joint pains that we should attempt to just train through pains and immobile joints.  Brian Carroll has been quite outspoken on the matter.  I stated above that Starrett can take you to ranges that may actually be contrary to your needs. But to dismiss these methods as a whole is simply nonsense. I believe Brian Carroll is actually a massage therapist, so for him to knock ischemic compression would just be silly as it’s a primary method used in deep tissue massage or acupressure.

Unfortunately there isn’t literature to review on the matter.  We can only go on what we experience or observe.  Broscience possibly, but I’m ok with that.  Empirical evidence is still evidence and a core part of the scientific method.  I have plenty of my own experiences that I could describe ad naseum. And this article is turning into a tl;dr already. So I’ll provide one example.

Carlos Moran is an elite powerlifter. At 198lbs he totals over 1700 and is rapidly closing in on, if not already capable of breaking 1800 pounds.  He is one of the hardest training powerlifters I have ever seen. His intensity levels and volume are both quite simply outrageous.  

Watching his squat warm ups are almost funny to see. With anything less than about 405 on the bar his hips are so tight he is incapable of breaking parallel.  At higher weights than that on some days his depth was borderline.  Additionally, he would frequently complain about pains in various areas of his hips.  Most of my more in-depth practice of these methods in fact comes from researching how to keep Carlos moving and progressing injury free.

We began working together not just as training partners but on his mobility as it was becoming a hindrance in some ways.  He had already experienced a pec tear in the past and any damage to the hips could potentially be catastrophic. 
I have incorporated every single method I described above, along with others that require assistance like pin and stretch, massage and Graston technique.  Over the course of a few months, along with incorporating some strength programming in smaller muscle groups that had come out of balance such as the adductors, we actually got Carlos training and competing pain free. All ranges of motion were on point for Squat, bench and deadlift. He suffered no loss of ability to maintain total body tightness.

One of my proudest moments was when he stated unequivocally that the work we did together was vital and a large component of his ability to continue powerlifting at a world class level.  
In closing, I will simply state that you shouldn’t mistake anything I stated above as medical advice.  Before you attempt any of the above methods you should consult an appropriately knowledgeable individual to be sure that you don’t have some other condition which would make performing any of the above unwise.  If you have a specific issue or question, please don’t hesitate to get in touch with me. I’m always happy to help so long as I’m not in the middle of a set!

Power, K., Behm, D., Cahill, F., Carroll, M., & Young, W. (2004). An Acute Bout of Static Stretching: Effects on Force and Jumping Performance. Medicine & Science in Sports & Exercise, 1389-1396. 

Sekir, U. (2015). Acute effects of static stretching on peak and end-range hamstring-to-quadriceps functional ratios. WJO World Journal of Orthopedics, 719-719.


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 8, 2015)

WTF...........that shit just killed my eyes!!!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 8, 2015)

Jenner said:


> WTF...........that shit just killed my eyes!!!!



Yeah it was 1230 am and I needed a bed. Wasn't about to fix the spacing.

All done now.


----------



## mickems (Nov 8, 2015)

I personally appreciate the Kelly Starrett vids. He showed me how to smash my piriformis and how to use my voodoo floss. No fapping instructionals, though.


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 8, 2015)

I love these posts. Thank you.


----------



## StoliFTW (Nov 8, 2015)

Please Move To Baltimore, so we can work out together!!       Thx 4 this


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 8, 2015)

StoliFTW said:


> Please Move To Baltimore, so we can work out together!!       Thx 4 this



I actually travel there frequently. Will hit you up next time I am in town.

"Baltimore; we've got more than just murder"

Nattyboh4life


----------



## StoliFTW (Nov 8, 2015)

Deal. Mickems is from Baltimore 2.. Let's try and all three get a workout in..


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 9, 2015)

You guys could have a 3some and upload the pics to tuna's website.


----------



## StoliFTW (Nov 9, 2015)

we'll get three chicks & make it an orgy


----------



## bugman (Nov 9, 2015)

thanks for the read


----------

